# Friday Special Edition!



## sawhorseray (Sep 3, 2021)

I'm double checking these, a couple in the last round were deemed inappropriate. RAY


A man walks out to the street and catches a taxi just going by. He gets into the taxi, and the cabbie says, "Perfect timing. You're just like Frank."
Passenger: "Who?"
Cabbie: "Frank Feldman. He's a guy who did everything right all the time. Like my coming along when you needed a cab, things happen like that to Frank Feldman every single time."
Passenger: "There are always a few clouds over everybody."
Cabbie: "Not Frank Feldman. He was a terrific athlete. He could have won the Grand Slam at tennis. He could golf with the pros. He sang like an opera baritone and danced like a Broadway star and you should have heard him play the piano. He was an amazing guy."
Passenger: "Sounds like he was something really special."
Cabbie: "There's more. He had a memory like a computer. He remembered everybody's birthday. He knew all about wine, which foods to order and which fork to eat them with. He could fix anything. Not like me. I change a fuse, and the whole street blacks out. But Frank Feldman, he could do everything right."
Passenger: "Wow. Some guy then."
Cabbie: "He always knew the quickest way to go in traffic and avoid traffic jams. Not like me, I always seem to get stuck in them. But Frank, he never made a mistake, and he really knew how to treat a woman and make her feel good. He would never answer her back even if she was in the wrong; and his clothing was always immaculate, shoes highly polished too. He was the perfect man! He never made a mistake. No one could ever measure up to Frank Feldman."
Passenger: "An amazing fellow. How did you meet him?"
Cabbie: "Well, I never actually met Frank. He died. I'm married to his freakin' widow."


----------



## smokerjim (Sep 3, 2021)

Good ones ray, like the one of Keith Richard's childhood photo.


----------



## 912smoker (Sep 3, 2021)

All good ones and love the spatula pic lol !


----------



## smokeymose (Sep 3, 2021)

I love special editions!
The one that clicked for me was the one about the kid learning how to pull his pants up.
I see that a lot in my neck of the woods and try as I might I just don't get it.....


----------



## robrpb (Sep 3, 2021)

Some good ones Ray.

Rob


----------



## MJB05615 (Sep 3, 2021)

Ray, all good ones again.  Great way to start the weekend.  I too like the kid who learned to pull his pants up when he was 2, LMAO!


----------



## chef jimmyj (Sep 3, 2021)

Funny stuff...JJ


----------



## yankee2bbq (Sep 4, 2021)




----------



## GaryHibbert (Sep 4, 2021)

Love the "office food thief" and the Corona virus toy.
Thanks Ray.
Gary


----------



## Lant-ern (Sep 6, 2021)

sawhorseray said:


> I'm double checking these, a couple in the last round were deemed inappropriate. RAY
> 
> 
> A man walks out to the street and catches a taxi just going by. He gets into the taxi, and the cabbie says, "Perfect timing. You're just like Frank."
> ...


Every one of them is a winner.


----------

